

Thoughts and rambling on the X protocol - obsaysditto
http://julien.danjou.info/blog/index.html#Thoughts%20and%20rambling%20on%20the%20X%20protocol

======
levesque
Here's one example that Xorg needs to be updated, if not redesigned.

Many recent laptops bear two graphic cards (ex: Asus u30jc, ul30a), one which
is an on-board, weak card that will do the light work and one discrete card
which is there for high-definition videos and 3D. The OS should control the
activation of those cards using a switch (for NVidia it's called optimus). The
point is to save battery life while staying performant.

X does not support the live swapping of video cards (not without restarting,
at least). According to the dev guys, we're not going to see that supported
until _one or two years_. And of course, since xorg does not support the
switching, Nvidia won't design any drivers for linux - why would they do all
the work?

